# Sawgrass SG400 printing green instead of black with powerdriver



## Mumziedarcy (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, hoping someone has a suggestion for me. I have been doing sublimation for a good few years now. I bought a new Sawgrass SG400 middle of July. All was good, colours were beautiful with all prints. Went to print on Polyester fabric for a client on Thursday and all black, text and pictures are coming out shades of green. Did a colour palette test, and the black is a dark shade of green. All the other colours in the palette seem to be ok! I printed on a mug to see whether it was the fabric, but the black is still a very dark shade of green. I did a test print not using the power driver, using the printer, and the black seems better, but still not perfect crisp black as it was before. I uninstalled the printer and re-installed it to see if that made a difference, it didn't. Any suggestions other than me waiting for the tech department to open at my suppliers on monday? I have used so many sheets of paper trying different settings with the power driver, I'm over it right now


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Your yellow ink is going bad. Replace it and you'll see much better results.


----------

